# How you feel about "sharing" make-up?



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

It freaks me out. No dolls, it seriously does. I dont mind sharing a lippie with my close friend, in fact we exchanged some stuff aswell. But look at this - im at work yesterday, and my co-worker i know for last 2 weeks is like "do you have a lip balm?"/ And well, she saw me using it before, so the answer was quite obvious. I felt stupid declining, and well, had to pass it to her. 

Man, i hate this. Get your own damn make-up. Im not asking people for stuff randomly, do I? Its hygiene damn it. We possibly share only with my close friends. Maybe thats just me, but i dont really know who was she kissing in the morning, what she has etc. My luck it was a drugstore lipbalm, not my strobe one.. But i liked that one too.

The best decision would be not letting people see you have stuff.. But thats difficult when you work together 8 hours a day, and they follow you around even.

Once a classmate asked the same thing, and it was my le lippie from MAC.. So i couldnt find anything better than say "you'd better no, i had a terrible lip infection this week". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Was anyome ever pissed off bout the same thing?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely not.  I share with my mom, but we don't share anything that can't be cleaned.  Mascaras and eyeliners are a no, and we have our own separate brushes.  I don't like to share with my friends, and I get grossed out when they ask if they can use my lipgloss or whathaveyou.  I get really pissed when I pull out my whatever, and they go "Oh that's pretty, lemme see?"  and then they either test it on their hand or try it on.  Makes me wanna burn it, then I remember how expensive it was.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

i share with my mother, and i do makeup with my own stuff but i sanitize it all. I don't share lip blam or lip gloss cause i'm picky like that


----------



## redambition (Aug 23, 2008)

nope - i don't like sharing, and i will try my best to avoid it. absolute no on any creamy products, and i try to avoid sharing powder items too.

there was one time where i was preparing for a party with a bunch of friends, and one of the girls saw my chi chi palette (the one i take when things like this could happen, i leave the MAC at home!) and squealed with delight. she then started applying the shadows onto herself with her fingers. her fingers, being dunked into my fairly new palette... i was not too happy but tried to hide it.

i later busted her in the bathroom using another girl's royal wink shadestick as an eyeliner. ew!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 23, 2008)

None of my friends really ask me to share makeup with them unless they ABSOLUTELY NEED IT - like if their lips are chapped so bad that they absolutely need some lip balm. I don't have a problem with that because I'll just wipe off the top layer for them. I wouldn't enjoy it if any of them made a habit out of it - get your own, right? I feel selfish in saying this, but it just feels like they're using you for what you have.

I share my make-up with my mom (or...rather...I steal make-up from her. Haha).

I wouldn't really mind if my close friends want to borrow my make-up, though, but I would definitely make sure to sanitize it before they use it. A lot of people just don't...care about that kind of stuff. 

Like, on a band trip this year, my friend recommended me to try this new mascara, and so I bought one. She offered to apply it for me since she says she's awesome with mascara (and she is!), and she wanted to use _her_ tube. I'm like...yeah no. I'm gonna use mine. And she looked so confused.

Oh, and another friend of mine had some pretty bad dry patches on her face, so she asked me if I had any face cream. Of course I didn't (who carries face cream with them to school?), but as a joke, I said I had some lip balm (Rosebud Salve) and hand cream. "Yeah, like you want to put that on your face, hahaha!" And she replies, "What's wrong with that?" I just looked at her funny and handed her the hand cream and she actually put it on. Talk about gross.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Oh, and another friend of mine had some pretty bad dry patches on her face, so she asked me if I had any face cream. Of course I didn't (who carries face cream with them to school?), but as a joke, I said I had some lip balm (Rosebud Salve) and hand cream. "Yeah, like you want to put that on your face, hahaha!" And she replies, "What's wrong with that?" I just looked at her funny and handed her the hand cream and she actually put it on. Talk about gross._

 
Actually I've done something similar to that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My skin was flaking and I didn't have any moisturiser so i wiped a little of my lip balm on that patch (just used my finger after washing my hands!) 
It was a thin layer, and you can't tell, but it helped with the flaking (not that I would want to do it again, but hey! I was desperate! I would've applied hand cream if i didn't have a choice either)

Also I intensely dislike sharing make-up especially eye products and lip products. I usually say I dont have a lip balm if asked (unless they know I do)


----------



## redambition (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Oh, and another friend of mine had some pretty bad dry patches on her face, so she asked me if I had any face cream. Of course I didn't (who carries face cream with them to school?), but as a joke, I said I had some lip balm (Rosebud Salve) and hand cream. "Yeah, like you want to put that on your face, hahaha!" And she replies, "What's wrong with that?" I just looked at her funny and handed her the hand cream and she actually put it on. Talk about gross._

 
i can totally relate to that. i have used lip balm on my hands before when they were really red and dry. i had to use something and didn't have hand cream - if i don't pay attention to them when they get like that it turns into dermatitis.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

i use my lip balm on my hands all the time XD

and Rosebud Salve is actually an all purpose balm, not just for the lips


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HAHA j/k j/k omg i'm such a dork.  None of my friends have asked to share, either, but I do like to experiment with them from time to time.  I don't think it's a big deal for me as long as they don't rub the product with their finger and I'm using a clean brush each time.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 23, 2008)

I share lipbalms and lipsticks with my girlfriends all the time! Infact we usually offer it around when we've applied it.

I really don't mind at all...and I've not been struck down with any illnesses.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_"Yeah, like you want to put that on your face, hahaha!" And she replies, "What's wrong with that?" I just looked at her funny and handed her the hand cream and she actually put it on. Talk about gross._

 
I don't really see why that is gross at all?

Sure it's handcream and is formulated for hands but it's not going to hurt if you use it on the face in an emergency.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

just depends who


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 23, 2008)

I only share with really close friends who actually know about makeup etiquette....as far as someone else I'd just say no ...lol


----------



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah i share with Mom too, steal her stuff sometimes! But see, yeah it damn freak me out, but i dont really know what to say when someone just asks if i have a lipstick and they know i do. Or they see me putting on a lipglass and ask to borrow it.. It would be really rude to say "no". Idk, damn, i hate that!


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 23, 2008)

gawd i'm so glad i'm not the only one who hates sharing make up!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 23, 2008)

I can share, but it depends who
I share my lipsyl with my man, but nobody else
I can do makeup with my stuff, but I sanitize everything after and try not to use lipsticks and gloss on other people. If the person REALLY want to, I apply some on my hand and then I apply it with my finger on her.

It's not a makeup story but I have to tell you this one :
I was at school with long time friends, and one new girl. We were all drinking our slush, and then she (the new girl) ask my friend if she could taster hers. She tasted, and gave it back. My friend, to tell a joke said : I hope you don't have any blister or something, and she said : Ho yeah sorry I had one yesterday

WTF????? And you drink other people things with no shame????

Ieww...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't like sharing because of the germ factor. I don't know... I'm kind of picking in general about sharing. I hate when strangers ask to borrow my cell phone, too. I don't understand why people can't leave the house prepared. It's your damn fault if you can't remember to leave a tube of lip balm in your purse and it isn't my responsibility to make sure your eye makeup is perfect.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

i share with my best friend and my sister, and that's it. i'll take any germs they have because i know their hygiene practices and that they're both in good health. anyone else, i don't trust.


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

I share with my mom and my sister and my best friend.  That is it!!  If I sell or swap something it is either new or completely sanitized!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a greedy makeup wench that doesn't share anything with anyone! Hahah. Not really. I rarely share with my mom and or sister-in-law but I don't have a problem with it occasionally. Mascaras are a definite no for me.


----------



## COBI (Aug 23, 2008)

I had the opposite happen: I was out golfing and complaining about my lips being really dry (I don't why, but it also happens about half-way through a round), and one of the woman I was playing with offered me her lip balm (stick), and at first I was "no, I'm good; just b-tching.  I have some in the car."  Then she offered again later when I must have still been moaning about it.  So, I ended up using it, but tried to be discreet about wiping away a layer before and after.  And I have to admit that my lips felt SO much better after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Typically, I'm very selective about sharing products, and never any non-powdered eye area products.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 23, 2008)

I share all my makeup with my mom. I also don't mind using my own makeup to put on friends, but I *never *bring makeup with me for touchups during the day or anything, I don't really know why, I can't be bothered ... So others asking me to borrow some has not even been an issue yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I am planning on starting to wear makeup more often and bring it with me to school/out/whatever, but I haven't really thought about what I'd do if someone asked to borrow some. I can see how hygiene would be an issue, but idk, as far as I know, all my friends have very good hygiene


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I don't really see why that is gross at all?

Sure it's handcream and is formulated for hands but it's not going to hurt if you use it on the face in an emergency._

 
It had a very, very intense flowery scent (like, sickenly so), and felt greasy even on the hands. I don't use it very much for my hands anyway, so I felt doubly weirded out that she wanted to use it on her face...and all over the face, in a thick layer.

It was an emergency though, so I did lend it to her. Although I would've preferred to walk to the Shoppers Drug Mart 5 minutes down the street and buy her some proper moisturizer. I'm really a stickler for skin care, you can probably tell.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

im exactly the same, i just cant stand it!  Whenever i touch up in the bathroom on a night out i just put abit of lipgloss on anyway and do it quickly or if someone asks i pretend im really drunk and walk off haha 

i cringe when i see girls borrowing their friends eyeliners, and using the same foundation sponge


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Not with friends, I share with my mom, but its like eyeshadows, or pencils, things that can be sanitized. 

I've shared shadows w/ friends but nothing else.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate sharing my make-up, once my friend asked to use my lipstick I couldnt be mean and say no so I let her use it. It was the fafi one and she just left it on the table without the top on it!! So no one gets my make-up no more unless Iam doing it for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

If I don't share makeup, it's because I don't want it to get ruined or lost. I used to not care about the whole "germ" thing until I learned about how unhealthy sharing makeup can be. 
I'm more cautious about it, especially lip products and eye products even though it's a bit hypocritical becuase I don't mind sharing straws or eating utensils with friends.
Gross, I know. :/


----------



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

i dont like sharing utensils or straws with people, i just sometimes do with close frinds if there is no other way. We went to have luch with my new co-worker and we were drinking cocteil as fridays [at the luch break from work.. damn im wierd]. But yeah, she wanted to try mine but i tried hers with my straw and she kinda had to do the same.

I share straws, bottles etc only with boyfriend. And he was all the way making fun like "OMG we're drinking from the same straws what if i get your slobber??" Then making a funny face and kissing me.

As for co-workers and other ppl like that.. I dont wanna sound harsh, but i have no idea who was she kissing in the morning, or who giving a blowjob, or what infection she has, or if she had time to brush teeth in the morning. So damn, dont touch my MAC!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I dont wanna sound harsh, but i have no idea who was she kissing in the morning, *or who giving a blowjob*, or what infection she has, or if she had time to brush teeth in the morning. So damn, dont touch my MAC!!!_


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 23, 2008)

I rarely share, but if I do only with my mother (we have that pesky DNA thing going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or my best friend and that's usually a chapstick or gloss. My makeup is mine.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate sharing my makeup. The few times I've let friends borrow it in the past and when they're done, its usually messy. I don't share lip products with anyone I wouldn't kiss lol. However, the only makeup I bring in my purse is lip balm because my lips get so chapped.


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2008)

..........


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 24, 2008)

I will share with my best friend, only because she's a fellow makeup addict and knows how to use things in a sanitary manner.  But co-workers, cousins, anyone else?  Noooooo thanks!  It's particularly annoying because people know for a fact that I use the high-end makeup and always want to try it out.  I'm not buying it so everyone else can give it a whirl, that's what counters and swatches are for.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I am so picky about my makeup that I don't think that any of my friends would even ask.  I don't like sharing mainly because of the germs but some people just don't know the proper way to use things.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 24, 2008)

_I don't know I don't think anyone would ever ask me, the last time i even offer , there was an eye liner I hadn't used at all, my friend needed one, and she offered to buy it. I didn't want to use it (i didn't do liner back then) so gave it to her, but she took me out to lunch in return.   Not really the share makeup types in my group. Or maybe we're just not that close, I cart all my stuff to their places when we're going to get ready together.  Though sharing powder E/S wouldn't creep me out as long as clean brushes were used. 

I really wouldn't be picky about blush at all.  Don't care about the cheeks I guess lol.  

Lips i'm sensitive about just too germy.  No sharing ... unless they were somehow wiped off before and after... glosses, just nope... 

Oh and NEVER mascara, I would freak out if someone ever used mine, thats not cool for them OR me.  and I wouldn't share liner, unless I had alcohol to clean it w/ like the MA's do, that's just unsanitary so close to the lash line. 

But its not really an issue, no ones ever asked. Well when I was a kid we use to share stuff but when you're young your naive about communicable diseases and stuff. LOL 



_


----------



## User93 (Aug 24, 2008)

lol Becky, sorry if i was too graphic!


----------



## pat (Aug 24, 2008)

The only person I share my make up with is my Mom and little sister.. haha..

I have done my friends make up but I only used my shadows.. other than that, they can use their own liner, lip stick, and foundation.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 24, 2008)

ew ew ew i HATE sharing lip products with people ugh it grosses me out so bad. I dont mind shadows or powders like blushes if they use their own brush but omg no I refuse to share lip stuff of any kind.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it depends on the asker/user..If you are close enough (or too close!), I don't think it's a problem..

Examples: My mom bought Capricious l/s, used it and decided she didn't like the color and gave it to me...My daughter uses my Carmex lip balm all the time but I'm cool with it...My girlfriend at work, who I've known for about 4-5 years and am familiar with her hygienic routines, will test lip colors I have or bought once in a while...

I certainly wouldn't share with someone I met off the street or in a club....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 24, 2008)

Never ever.  No way.  It's mine, baby!  lol


----------



## Shanti (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't like sharing my Burt's Bees, Diorshow, lipglosses, and absolutely not eyeliner.
For hygiene reasons. Also because I'm afraid when they use so damn much like the sht's free or sth. I know they have their own m/u but they decide to use mine because some of it is "higher quality" than what they have. If they want to use it all the time, they shouldn't be cheap and they should buy their own.
Generally I don't mind sharing things (gum, food, liquor etc) but my makeup is just for me and I don't want it to get all germy or disappear... esp. if I shelled out enough cash out of the little I have. =[


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't mind it at all! Obviously when I'm doing a shoot I'm immaculately clean, but with my friends and my personal stash I don't care.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm a complete germaphobe - the only person i'll share with is my sister. & as someone else said, chapstick with my boyfriend. otherwise.. get your own!


----------



## beauty-junkie (Aug 25, 2008)

i once had this absolutely fantastic guerlain kiss kiss lipgloss and i was on a city trip with my class. a godd friend of mine had very dry lips because the wind was blwoing really strong and she asked me if i had a lipbalm or something like that. i answered that i had only my lipgloss but she could use a little bit for her lips since it's very moisturizing. i gave it to her, she applied it and when she handed it back to me an other girl from my class who i didn't like very much saw it and was like "oh, is this the new kiss kiss gloss from guerlain?!" and i was like "yes, it is, but it's not _that _new..." but before i could put it back in my bag she grabbed it and asked if she could use it just to see how it looked on her... many classmates very watching us since she has a very high and loud voice but the worst is that she had a fever blaster on her lip. but i didn't know what i should say without being rude and so i just said "oh, yes of course..."  and i had to watch her how she applied my new expensive, nearly never used lipgloss on her lips and fever blister... i felt like crying... since that i hardly used this gloss because i'm afraid i might also get something on my lips...

i was so mad because i didn't understand her! if i had fever blisters or something else on my lips i would never aks another one if i could use her lipbalm/lipgloss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i have no problem with sharing my make-up with my closest friends - but actuelly they also never ask because they have a lot themselves!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 25, 2008)

ew, it's totally gross to share. i was at my friend's house with about 3 other girls getting ready to go out, and they asked me to do their makeup for them. I did of course and sanitized everything since it was my personal shadows and whatnot. i finish one girl's eyes and go look for my tube of eyelash glue in my bag, come back in and she's smearing my supreme l/g all over her lips. i look at her like, uhhhhh...? and she just goes, "oh yeah i hope its okay that i used this!!" i was like umm i really wish you would've asked. i havent known her that long so i didnt wanna be totally rude or anything, but EW!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2008)

I only share my makeup with my daughter... nobody else is allowed to touch it.


----------



## User93 (Aug 25, 2008)

im glad to get all your responses knowing thats just not me being crazy! Damn, why i dont ask for their lip products and they do? I came up with the thought i'll carry a cheap lipbalm in my purse just in case someone asks, as i really cant answer "NO" to this questin right in the person's face [i'd better do this, but you know the drill, i dont wanna be called a bitch for all the time i work or my 3 years left at college!] Is there any way to save my stuff?

After it happened to me, i had to cut off the tap layer of my lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, these can easily say "no i dont want this chapstick give me your MAC lipglass". 

Deven.Marie & beauty-junkie, damn, i can relate! Hate those people.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 25, 2008)

Just say you don't loan things out. If they demand something better, tell 'em beggars can't be choosers and that they're being rude


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it was someone I was close to I'd be like yea sure here take it. But if it was someone random I'd just be like "Sorry but I'm not comfortable sharing my lip products with other people." 
I'd NEVER ask someone random to use their stuff! Much less just take it. Yikes.


----------



## kobri (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh gross! I would not have lent it to her. I would have just said sorry and if she said that she saw it I would just explain that I am funny about germs. You never know who gets cold sores or whatever!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

I really don't mind sharing make-up with my best friend, my sis or my mum at all....they can even use my brushes if they want i'll just clean them after; this is coz i know that they're clean, duh - i wouldn't share my make up with strangers..you never know some people are so nasty. 

One time this girl i know in school who btw has had numerous eye infections (probably due to the fact that she'll share her eye stuff with ANYONE), saw me doing my make up and asked if she could use my mascara, (wtf?) i just said to her "no, i'm sorry but i don't want to get conjunctivitis" lol now that i think about it that sounds kinda harsh but i don't think she cared so it's ok hehe she knew how important make up's to me anyway


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 28, 2008)

If its a goodfriend I do not mind....sicne I moved to a smaller town a lot of the girls here don't wear e/s so I love to do them up w/ my mac....However on my last girls trip to KC I went to the pro store there when dazzle gloss came out and bought some and someone tried to use me new dazzlegloss before I even got to use it...if its brand new dont touch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and I dont like when people think its ok just to start digging through my traincase plse ask first I organize it all!


----------



## LoveMU (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate sharing it, just because I pay so much money for it!  I don't mind sharing once in a while, but if you're excessively using my shit as if it were yours and then I am the one who has to go out and buy it again I get pissed!

For example, my sister always uses my makeup, never buys her own, fine but she really piles it on!  She once used up a tube of my lancome concealer in a few days.  i was so frustrated because then i had to go out and replace it!  I could have used that amount of product in a month!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't share. It's my MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought it all and it's mine to use how I wish. I don't mind friends looking but using is a whole other matter. I occasionally do my sisters makeup but I use all her brushes and sanitize everything before and after use. I too really like cleanliness. I have cleaning OCD major.

I always find it really weird when people offer me lipbalm and stuff too. I always decline.


----------



## Korms (Aug 29, 2008)

Normally I won't let anyone touch any of my cosmetics, at the most I'll allow my best friend to use an eyeshadow if her brush is clean and she doesn't touch it with her fingers.  Now, I say _normally _here but there was an incident recently at a music festival I attended earlier in the summer when I let pretty much everyone in my campsite use my lip salve.  I justify this by pointing out the 4 pints of cider and 2 glasses of wine I had drunk at the time had obviously clouded my judgement!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 29, 2008)

i hate sharing my make up and really never do it, i paid a LOT of money for it all, its not for everyone else to use willynilly. I let my mom try it, as i'm always trying to get her to buy mac! lol! 

very occasionally i do eyeshadows on my best friend, but i know my brushes are clean, and I wash them again before I use them.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 29, 2008)

Nooooo. 

I don't do it. I used to, but I "lost" a  couple things do that.

I wouldn't mind letting my sister or my mom use  things or something like that, but that's about it.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't like sharing any kind of makeup at all - and I don't do it


----------



## stacylynne (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a germ phobe. SO, no way am I sharing. When I do makeup for other ppl. Disposables are a beautiful thing.
Sharing lipgloss, mascara & eyeliner makes me cringe. 
I clean my brushes after every use. I have a huge collection so I will not have my stuff contaminated. lol. 
I'm a germ phobe, what can I say


----------



## April47 (Aug 29, 2008)

I must be in the minority here. I would never share make-up with a stranger but with my best friends or Mom, I totally would and do. It doesn't matter what kind of make-up it is either, eyeliner, mascara, whatever I don't care. 

I wouldn't share a make-up sponge, but brushes are okay. My friend has even borrowed my toothbrush before. Whatevs.

Also, please let me say that I'm not a dirty person either. I'm a neat freak and a lot of things gross me out. I guess this is just one of those things that doesn't.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_I must be in the minority here. I would never share make-up with a stranger but with my best friends or Mom, I totally would and do. It doesn't matter what kind of make-up it is either, eyeliner, mascara, whatever I don't care. 

I wouldn't share a make-up sponge, but brushes are okay. My friend has even borrowed my toothbrush before. Whatevs.

Also, please let me say that I'm not a dirty person either. I'm a neat freak and a lot of things gross me out. I guess this is just one of those things that doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
A toothbrush your crazy girl.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My husband accidently used my toothbrush one morning and I went to brush my eeth and the brush was wet I was so grossed out had to throw it away...Im a weirdo when it comes to stuff like that....sure I kiss him but leave my toothbrush alone


----------



## Vixen (Aug 30, 2008)

So would I be correct in assuming that the people who are saying no to sharing also do not purchase used products?

I have no problems lending my makeup to friends but it absolutely disgusts me to see people purchasing used cosmetics such as lip glosses and mascaras from total strangers.  These items can't even be sanitized.

Call me strange, but I don't understand why people purchase used cosmetics, most of the sales that I see don't have good prices, maybe a few dollars less than retail on many products but add shipping in and you are pretty much paying retail for a used product!


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2008)

............


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 30, 2008)

I share with my mom, and I don't really mind if it's a super close friend. But god, this one time during class I was putting on lipgloss and this girl that I'm not really friends with was like, can I see it? And she tests it on her hand and then she put it on. I was so pissed, mainly because she didn't ask to put it on. And my friend was like, what the hell did she just do? Ugh, atleast it was a h.i.p. lipgloss and not a lipglass or tendertone.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 30, 2008)

Besides my mom, no. 
Last year I let a friend borrow Gorgeous Gold e/s because she was going to a holiday party and wearing a gold dress. I know this girl is clean but OMG when she returned me my e/s, goodness she had used SOOOOOO freaking much! I mean I had only used it a few times and there was a big ass chunk missing. I asked her what had happened and she said "I couldn't get it to show up! So I kept piling it on!" Silly bitch.
After that, no more.


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_So would I be correct in assuming that the people who are saying no to sharing also do not purchase used products?_

 
if it was something i could sanitise then i'd consider it.

im not against using my makeup on others (i've given my mum a makeover before), it's moreso just lending it out. after seeing how this girl just used anyone's makeup with her fingers and even used their eyeliner, i'm a bit afraid to let anyone have full access to my makeup bag.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 30, 2008)

My mum uses a few of my eyeshadows (the neutral ones) apart from that I won't let anyone touch anything.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 30, 2008)

It depends on what someone wants to borrow and strictly only my friends or my family. I trust that if one of my friends has had some sort of infection or cold sore they won't even ask but strangers or someone I don't really know, forget about it!! Sometimes my pals will want to try a lippie colour or eyeshadaow and then if they like it thay go buy it, that I'm cool with and like to help.


----------



## User93 (Aug 30, 2008)

NicksWifey, damn, i'd be sooo mad! I'm really glad to see replies here, it makes me realise its just not me being wierd. I dont mind sharing e/s with close friends though, as long as they use their brushes, my girlfriends can use my shadows, i was giving them a make over too. But mascara and any lip product is a NO NO. NO. 

I wouldnt mind buyin a pigment sample from someone, but i'll never buy a lip product or mascara. Here a girl was sellung lippies from heatherette collection (it hasnt been sold in Russia, she bought in USA). And damn i wanted those lippies so much, but just couldnt buy a swatched lip product. Even the idea of cutting off the first layer didnt make me feel better. I wont share with strangers.


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 30, 2008)

I absolutely despise any sharing of lip products .
Maybe it's because I was born into a OCD family and had the cold sore and lice talk millions of times but ew on sharing grooming items .
I mean how cheap is a lipgloss !?
You can get one for like a dollar .
And it's just disgusting when people dig into my make-up .
Especially my Dazzleglasses ! :/
Anyways one time I slept at my friends house for her birthday party .
I brought alot of my MAC make-up (STUPID!) and everyone was like "OMG ! Your like rich !"
So while I'm half asleep they take my make-up bag and start putting it on .
And it pissed me off cause my friend almost lost my bareMinerals because she mixed it up with her sisters !
You could say that it really grossed me out .


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't share, one of my friends used a clinique gloss recently and I told her to keep it.


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 31, 2008)

No one uses my make up, well my cousin used alittle of my foundation when she didn't have any but the brush can be easily cleaned.

Lipgloss eughh theres noway.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 31, 2008)

^ lol, i don't know why your post made me laugh =S (oops meant for lapis)


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2008)

Well...it depends.

Close friends (close enough that I will offer to do their makeup for them if they ask, friends that are just acquaintances don't know that I have a fully loaded vanity in my bedroom), my mom, my sisters, I will usually let them *test* things, except they know that they must ASK, use a brush, and not expect me to let them take it out of my vicinity.  I don't *loan* makeup.  I will do it for you using my own clean brushes that I know have seen soap in the past week, but no, you can't take it anywhere.  And don't even ask to use my eyeliner/mascara, okay, that's just gross.  I know I'm clean, and I'm pretty sure you're hygienic, but I'd like to keep my germs mine and your germs yours.  

There are a few lipgloss exceptions I'm willing to make.  However, some of these stories are really making my lips feel all tingly and icky.  I can't imagine sharing a lipbalm/stick/gloss with a stranger.  I don't know you, so why would you even ask?  Some people have no sense of personal space.  I remember that in High School I saw a Lancome Juicy Tube on the sidewalk and thought, "Oh that sucks for whoever dropped that," but I didn't throw it away in case she came back looking for it.  No matter though, because a girl behind me picked it up and said, "OMG look what I found!" and pocketed it.  GROSS is the only word I can think of for that.  Simply gross.

If a friend asks to use a lipgloss, I ask them (seriously) if they have the virus for cold sores.  I don't, and I don't want to get it anytime soon, thankyouverymuch.  If you lie to me and give me one, I will kill you and make it look like an accident.  It's a very rare thing that I will share though, most of my friends know that I am kind of OCD about my personal bubble.  

So...don't be offended if I don't want to share with you.


----------



## User93 (Sep 1, 2008)

look how it happenfs all over witth me again! My closecollege friend gave me a lancome lipgloss as a present. Its such a good gloss btw! nd today i was putting it on, it was on the table.. and she just picked it and used on her lips. She has the same one, just another shade.. And thats a present from her, what could i say? She's my very good friend, i just dont like sharing make-up. Thats just it damn! I dont know her new boyfriend, i dont want his mouth bacterias in my gloss!!! DAAAMN I HATE THIS!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never purchased anything used in terms of makeup. Clothes, yes, because they can be washed and you don't know who tried on stuff at the store anyway.

In terms of trying makeup on at the store, I always swipe on the back of my wrist for shadows, blushes, etc. Foundation I usually try on at the store, but I try to get something that looks fairly new and in a bottle. I figure people are less likely to unscrew lids, but I could be wrong


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok guys so this may sound a little wierd but I actually carry around cheap drugstore stuff in case someone wants to share something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started to do this in highschool because I had friends who would forget their hand lotion, lip balms etc and since they would see me apply things they would of course ask. Since I'm VERY greedy with my MAC stuff and refuse to share with anyone outside my immeadiate family, I just started to buy these cheap little toiletries to carry around in case someone asked me for something.

I personally don't use these things but I still carry them around just in case. I know I'm such an enabler but I feel bad saying no when they see me apply things on myself


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_Ok guys so this may sound a little wierd but I actually carry around cheap drugstore stuff in case someone wants to share something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started to do this in highschool because I had friends who would forget their hand lotion, lip balms etc and since they would see me apply things they would of course ask. Since I'm VERY greedy with my MAC stuff and refuse to share with anyone outside my immeadiate family, I just started to buy these cheap little toiletries to carry around in case someone asked me for something.

I personally don't use these things but I still carry them around just in case. I know I'm such an enabler but I feel bad saying no when they see me apply things on myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this idea but your bag must be huge to carry all that stuff around in??


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL.... yeah my bag is huge, but I must admit the bag wieght blame falls on me since I insist on carrying around different MAC lipsticks, lipglosses, and blushes in case I get bored with the colors I leave my house with.  I just think of it as my cardio!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahahaha amen to that! My bag is heavy as well, so that is my arms workout!

As far as sharing makeup goes, I tend to not share with a ton of people-I'll share product like lipstick if I sanitize it, or eyeshadow/pressed product, but never lipgloss unless it is brand new and I use a disposable. I have a lot of old stuff from my mum, well had, and it was mainly eyeshadow, or a lipstick from GWP that she'd toss my way.


----------



## User93 (Sep 4, 2008)

*grlygrlnyc *loool, im thinking about all the same! But actually my friends would easy be like "oh no give me that MAC one not this one"


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*grlygrlnyc *loool, im thinking about all the same! But actually my friends would easy be like "oh no give me that MAC one not this one"_

 
LOL yeah I've gotten a few requests too, but I pretend I don't know what they are talking about and if they insist, for some "strange" reason I simply don' t seem to hear them.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont like to share my makeup.. I'm sorry but im kinda possesive about my stuff lol & Im a hygeine freak..


----------



## dudeee (Sep 8, 2008)

I HATE whenever someone asks if they can use my makeup. I have such a hard time saying no! I try to avoid it all together by not touching up my lipgloss, etc. in public. I'll do it in a more private area.

I'm pretty picky about sharing in general though. I know it makes me come of as a bitch, but hey, it's mine. I don't know where their hands, mouth, whatever has been so eww why am I going to let you touch it. But I wouldn't say I'm a germaphobe... I'm just aware of my surroundings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll share eyeshadow sometimes, but I'm protective of my makeup so it doesn't happen often. I spend too much money on it to risk it getting ruined.


----------



## shootout (Sep 8, 2008)

One time my mom ran out of her Bare Minerals foundation, and had to borrow mine (we wear the same shade), but I would definitely not let anyone else do something like that.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't really have any friends... at least not any who ever ask to borrow my makeup!

My older sister occasionally uses a pressed pigment of mine, with her own brush. I hardly use it anyway.

Once I let my younger sister borrow my HiP gel eyeliner (like fluidline), and she thought I said she could have it, so she messed it all up. I made her buy me a new one.

I'd never ever share mascara. I am a bit of a germaphobe. 
Also, I am selfish with my MAC makeup. It's MINE!!! My sisters don't usually ask to use it, anyway. They have their own stuff. My mom doesn't wear much makeup so she never asks.

Sometimes I give stuff I don't like anymore to my younger sister - she doesn't mind that I used it. I certainly wouldn't want it back, though!

As for lip stuff, if it's a squeeze tube, I might squeeze some out onto someone's finger if they asked for lip gloss. The package would never touch their lips.


----------



## star25 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_It freaks me out. No dolls, it seriously does. I dont mind sharing a lippie with my close friend, in fact we exchanged some stuff aswell. But look at this - im at work yesterday, and my co-worker i know for last 2 weeks is like "do you have a lip balm?"/ And well, she saw me using it before, so the answer was quite obvious. I felt stupid declining, and well, had to pass it to her. 

Man, i hate this. Get your own damn make-up. Im not asking people for stuff randomly, do I? Its hygiene damn it. We possibly share only with my close friends. Maybe thats just me, but i dont really know who was she kissing in the morning, what she has etc. My luck it was a drugstore lipbalm, not my strobe one.. But i liked that one too.

The best decision would be not letting people see you have stuff.. But thats difficult when you work together 8 hours a day, and they follow you around even.

Once a classmate asked the same thing, and it was my le lippie from MAC.. So i couldnt find anything better than say "you'd better no, i had a terrible lip infection this week". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Was anyome ever pissed off bout the same thing?_

 

Your story totally reminded me that the same thing happened to me at work...

I'm constantly applying something to my lips, whether it be gloss or balm, so it's no secret that I have huge stash at my desk.  
So one day I had JUST bought a new tub of Blistex DCT (I love this stuff esp when your lips are wind/sunburned) and was applying it when the girl across from me asked me if she could use it.  I hate sharing makeup for hygeninc reasons, but I reluctantly gave it to her... She was wearing acrylics, and made a huge friggin dent in it with her nails!!! I swear it took all of my energy to wipe the look of sheer disgust off my face when she handed it back to me.  I then proceeded to wipe down about 1/4 of the tub of balm behind my desk (she couldn't see me).
The memory of it still makes me cringe.

But come on! I would never, ever ask someone to borrow a lip product... even if I didn't care about germs myself, I would be considerate enough to understand that some people are not comfortable with it. 
It hasn't happened since, but from now on I'm gonna politely decline and add some story that I'm contagious lol. 

Another thing I refuse to share is eyeliner, because I'm deathly afraid of pink eye, or any other eye infection for that matter. 
I used to share all my makeup with my friends, but I had to consciuosly stop myself at one point... now they all know not to ask anymore.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Star25, im totally feelin you in that! My friends from college just LOVE sharing make-up. They adore it. They stay in the bathroom between classes fixing make-up constantly asking each other for this and that. Like "oh just pass me your eyeliner"/"give me that beinge gloss"/"give me your lippie". They are my good friends and really great girls, but come on! And if i decline I gonna be considered a bitch. Whatever, i stopped fixing my make-up in college. I try to convince myself that im cute without it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pfffffff im soo pissed off!


----------



## Miss A (Sep 14, 2008)

i only have 2 friends i let around my makeup. i know this sounds so bitchy but have you guys ever not wanted or let someone handle you e/s or pallets? i dont trust people and think they might drop and crack them. if they did i would want to be paid for them so i just have a look no touch policy!


----------



## nico (Sep 14, 2008)

So how do you buy lipsticks then? Don't you try them at store before buying them ?


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nooo, i personally never do. It's so gross to me, thinking some other woman, no idea who, was using it before. I put it on my hand to check the color only.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

The idea of sharing my makeup with another ____ persons is gross. 

What makes me sick is to see some women walk into drugstores or Sephora, put the sample lipstick on their lips while trying...


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of my friends are guys so I haven't really been in the situation. 
But I really am curious, what kind of germs and bacteria are you all afraid of? Sharing makeup can't possibly be worse than grabbing a door knob in a public place or something. 
Perhaps it depends on your culture. I get the feeling that Americans are a lot more concious about germs and sanitizing, chemicals and bacteria than for example Europeans. In my opinion, your immunesystem will protect you from whatever germs or bacteria that might be in someone elses makeup, at least if it's strong enough (and anti-bacterial sanitizers will weaken your immunesystem, that's a fact). 
But I guess it comes down to the fact that people usually don't like the thought of sharing lip makeup and stuff like that...


----------



## User93 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SNOTCROW* 

 
_Most of my friends are guys so I haven't really been in the situation. 
But I really am curious, what kind of germs and bacteria are you all afraid of? Sharing makeup can't possibly be worse than grabbing a door knob in a public place or something. 
Perhaps it depends on your culture. I get the feeling that Americans are a lot more concious about germs and sanitizing, chemicals and bacteria than for example Europeans. In my opinion, your immunesystem will protect you from whatever germs or bacteria that might be in someone elses makeup, at least if it's strong enough (and anti-bacterial sanitizers will weaken your immunesystem, that's a fact). 
But I guess it comes down to the fact that people usually don't like the thought of sharing lip makeup and stuff like that..._

 
Well, I won't be able to name the bacterias, but since I was a little kid I was taught for example not to eat with other people's forks or spoons. At least sharing a lip product could get you a herpes, whick i'm not looking for! I bet you can get a flu like that aswell. It just freaks me out, seriously, sharing a lip product. Why the fuck people do it/ I have a few glosses I love, bought them in a trip, and I'm seriously afraid to even take it with me to college, because I know for sure whenever my friends would see it in my hands they will want to use it aswell. Call me a freak, but my friend from college is not dating a guy who used to hook up with girls for 1 night before he met her. I dont want her using my lipgloss after she kisses him, sorry! 

Grandma taught me so lol!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't like to share but there are situations when I cant really say no. So, I carry with me a little bottle with alcohol, travel tissues, and disosable lip applicators,and the spongie things for the eyes and face  and a sharpener, so that i can clean my stuff.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont share makeup thats why i have cheap makeup for people to use if they want to use makeup. I only share my MAC with my mom because shes my mom and shes super clean. But to everyone else my attitude is ...HANDS OFF BITCHES


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't mine sharing with a close friend or even like my mom.  But ok.. i have a couple of those BIG palettes from coastal scents & beauties factory. And as soon as I start doing my makeup in my cosmetology class every other girl is like OOOH CAN I USE IT?!?!. NO, you can't.

And it's not just the hygiene factor (but that's mainly why) it's because you should by your own damn stuff.  Once in a while when people ask it's not biggie. but it's every damn day.

There's one girl who asks to use my mascara EVERYDAY.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

^ Oh man I would never use anyone's mascara but mine! I don't even snaffle my mum's!

I wouldn't share eyeliners that are used on the waterline or mascara, but I actually enjoy it when friends play with my makeup. I think I am trying to force them into becoming MU addicts so we can enable each other.

I don't mind sharing with my mum, I do her makeup a lot when I see her. 

But yeah, randoms or people wanting to use my gear all the time would piss me off... I am more protective of my brushes than my MU in a way, I don't let ANYONE near my brushes!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 12, 2009)

i rarely share my makeup. but this one day in cheerleading this cheer mom says "if you share makeup with other girls you can catch aids!" WTF!! she is so retarted!! its like well does your daughter have aids, is that why your telling us? i swear people can be so stupid


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 13, 2009)

Call me greedy but I don't share my makeup... it's mine... my preciousssss... lol

If a friend really wants to borrow an eyeshadow though, it's really no biggy. As for lip products, hell NO.


----------



## User93 (Mar 13, 2009)

Girls, you say "No" but look, if a friend of yours (not the best friend, just a good one.. I have about 6 in college for example) asks you for a gloss, you would just say "No" in her face? I can't do that :/


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Girls, you say "No" but look, if a friend of yours (not the best friend, just a good one.. I have about 6 in college for example) asks you for a gloss, you would just say "No" in her face? I can't do that :/_

 

Oh i have no issue saying no........a lipstick i might break on but gloss......no way jose,  thats just not right......you can wipe a lipstick with alchohol to sanitize but lipgloss mascara and anything wet becomes nothing more than a breeding ground for someone elses bacteria, now being the germ phobe i am, i make sure i am sanitary with my own stuff, i dont want to have to worry about contiminating my expensive products with someone else's germs and such!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Girls, you say "No" but look, if a friend of yours (not the best friend, just a good one.. I have about 6 in college for example) asks you for a gloss, you would just say "No" in her face? I can't do that :/_

 
Depends on how close I am to the one asking. If we're not that close, I'd probably just tell her I had cold sores or something, lol.


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

My roommate and I will sometimes "share" makeup, in as much as we let the other person try something we bought.  

But lip balms... not so much.  And anything like eyeliner or mascara.  Gah.


----------



## Poupette (Mar 13, 2009)

No, never ever. I don't want other peoples germs in my makeup, no matter who they are. 
And I have no problem saying NO either!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yuck. No sharing. I'm stingy.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm still with teh whole not sharing thing! when a firend came over last week she saw more of my mac collection in the cabinet and started picking up different glosses and stuff )putting it back in the wrong order i might add!!) and then she didn the worst thing in the world! she started to open my ms fizz dazzleglass! now i don't have much of it left and i certaintly don't share it so i just said 'what you doing?' and she was all casual and said 'seeing how it looks on me' and i took it from her and kindly said that because there wasn't much left i'd rather save it for a night out and steared her towards my lipsmackers balms! i ended up giving her a lime skittles one but it was worth giving up for ms fizz!!

oh and she put her dirty hand over my mac 182 brush to see' how soft it was'. i washed it after she left!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 13, 2009)

I use to share so did all of my friends back in middle school and part of my highschool years. But now I generally don't. Back then I didn't realize how gross it kind of was considering how easy it is to contract icky things like styes, and eye infections through sharing makeup. 

I don't mind sharing things like pigments or lipgloss as long as it is done in a sanitary manner. Like I'll dump a little bit of pigment on a tissue for them to use or I'll make them sanitize their hands and put a glob of lipgloss on the back of their hand and they can apply it from there.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh and she put her dirty hand over my mac 182 brush to see' how soft it was'. i washed it after she left!_

 
Hell no!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hands off the brushes!!! Brushes are sacred! I'm so paranoid about my brushes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I don't mind sharing things like pigments or lipgloss as long as it is done in a sanitary manner. Like I'll dump a little bit of pigment on a tissue for them to use or I'll make them sanitize their hands and put a glob of lipgloss on the back of their hand and they can apply it from there._

 
That's a good idea! 

I just had an idea. If you don't want someone to use your lip stuff you could say you have vicious returning coldsores!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Hell no!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hands off the brushes!!! Brushes are sacred! I'm so paranoid about my brushes.



That's a good idea! 

I just had an idea. If you don't want someone to use your lip stuff you could say you have vicious returning coldsores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ROFL. I hate turning people down but I'll actually go on into a big rant about how I'm terribly afraid of contracting coldsores/herpes and they usually get tired of listening and don't care anymore haha. But I truly am a hypochondriac though and most people if they know me well enough know that I'm telling the truth when explaining how scared I am of this and that.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't share anything wet...mascara, lipgloss, or even my lipsticks.  I don't mind sharing my powder shadows or blushes though as long as the person is someone I know and trust, for example my bestie, or my nieces.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was in my teens my friend and I were always sticking our fingers into one another's lip balms. Urgh ..oh the ignorance!

Nowadays I don't mind somebody using a blusher or eyeshadow but not a lipgloss, lipstick or mascara.


----------



## terramishu (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Oh, and another friend of mine had some pretty bad dry patches on her face, so she asked me if I had any face cream. Of course I didn't (who carries face cream with them to school?), but as a joke, I said I had some lip balm (Rosebud Salve) and hand cream. "Yeah, like you want to put that on your face, hahaha!" And she replies, "What's wrong with that?" I just looked at her funny and handed her the hand cream and she actually put it on. Talk about gross._

 
I know this might sound gross to you, but in extreme cases some people will use hand cream! They just can't stand feeling the dry skin screaming for moisturizing.
Like me =( 
Once I left without my face cream (I don't always use foundations) and I had badass dry patches on my chin. Had to use hand cream.


----------



## star25 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *terramishu* 

 
_I know this might sound gross to you, but in extreme cases some people will use hand cream! They just can't stand feeling the dry skin screaming for moisturizing.
Like me =( 
Once I left without my face cream (I don't always use foundations) and I had badass dry patches on my chin. Had to use hand cream._

 

I agree, I don't see why that's gross. 
If I didn't have acne prone skin I'd be slathering on my Nivea hand cream every morning!


----------



## User93 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ Me too girls, I have a hand cream (it's a very cheap local brand actually) but it smells so good and makes hand skin so soft, so I sometimes put it on my face


----------



## fintia (Mar 21, 2009)

NOPE! maybe a lipgloss... and if we are talking about family..


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I might share an eyeshadow or a blush with a friend but nothing else and maybe not even that. I can be a germophobe.


----------



## sundaram (Mar 22, 2009)

For me, it really depends on who is asking, and what they are asking for. I am not too willing to share things like lip balm/sticks/glosses, but things like shadows and brushes, I usually don't mind.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't mind letting my makeup go on other people's faces as long as I'm the one who's applying it... My friends get me to do their make-up a LOT though so I'm not too keen on it anymore (even though I should be flattered..) ;/ they should buy their own! 
I don't like other people taking my make-up though and using it themselves, I've had minor disasters with compacts breaking and a bought of conjunctivitis after an eyeliner so... no more, I say!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 22, 2009)

ugh i get so annoyed when friends ask me if they can use my makeup. sometimes my friend will reach into my makeup bag and whip out my studio fix fluid and my 187 and start applying it before i can stop her.. its disgusting. and its especially annoying cause she has acne and i'd rather not get spots now after clearing up my skin properly. eyeshadows are okay but anything else.. ugh.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

^Acne isn't a disease, you can't get it from sharing make-up from someone else.
I guess maybe if she has an open whitehead it's possible, but it's extremely unlikely.

I don't particularly mind sharing. I guess it just depends on who it is (not like a total stranger or any old friend.. She has to be kind of close)  but I'll even share mascara and eyeliner. Especially with my mom.

I once shared a body butter with a co-worker and I also gave her some lip balm. I just don't really care- I feel like after this thread I should, though


----------



## Nicala (Mar 23, 2009)

I was pretty "eh" about sharing my make up. But when I shared my lippy with this chick from choir at school, I used it after and she had mono so I ended up getting mono. D:

IT WAS NO FUN.

I learned not to share my make up after that experience..


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that does sound harsh but I wouldn't want to share brushes with anyone, even if they didn't have acne! Their still basically buffing all of their face oils onto ur brush. It's just like how they say not to touch ur face or a pimple because u can transfer the bacteria to another spot. Gross!


----------



## User93 (Mar 23, 2009)

What. the. fuck.

Just today my friend in college grabs my gloss and puts on herself. Its a tube, i'll go wash it with alcohol. It's impossible to have a lipgloss around my friends in college without them applying it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so pissed off.

They find it perfectly normal and always use each other's glosses. They are my good friends. I dont wanna hurt them. But it freaks me out so bad. Uhhhh I'll go wash my fav gloss


----------



## Shanti (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I agree, I don't see why that's gross. 
If I didn't have acne prone skin I'd be slathering on my Nivea hand cream every morning!_

 
HUHHH
Nivea Light... is that hand cream too??
Oh mann I've been using that stuff on my face every night!
X_x


----------



## outinapout (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_And well, she saw me using it before, so the answer was quite obvious. I felt stupid declining, and well, had to pass it to her. _

 
You could always keep a couple of Q-tips around and scrape some off of the bullet the next time she asks. Either she'll get the idea or ask why you're doing it that way, which will give you an in to explain sanitation w/ her. If that doesn't work and you don't want to be mean just keep a loaner with you.

I also don't think there's anything wrong with saying "no, I think I'm coming down with something and I'd hate for you to catch it!"


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't share my makeup with friends.  Someone asked me for an eyeliner or something and I told them I don't share my makeup. plain as that.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Girls, you say "No" but look, if a friend of yours (not the best friend, just a good one.. I have about 6 in college for example) asks you for a gloss, you would just say "No" in her face? I can't do that :/_

 
Hell yes I would say no. Why am I going to inconvenience myself when just saying "hell goddamn no" gets their fingers off my stuff?

I'm pretty stingy with everything, honestly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like being using my electronics, I don't like people in my room, I don't like people borrowing my books. If someone asks for a bite of something I'm eating, I'll keep eating it until I'M done, and then they can have whatever's left. I hate double-dipping so I'll always pour some sauce/whatever onto my own plate.

I already do all of that so no way am I going to risk an eye infection or a cold sore my letting someone else use my makeup. Get your own. I don't care if they just saw me using a lipgloss and ask if I have one. "Yes, I have one, but not for you!"


----------



## BBJay (Jul 3, 2009)

I will occasionally share with my best friend but that's about it. I'm really not big about sharing with strangers and if anyone asks, I just say "I'm sorry I'm a really big germophobe" I think the sickest display of makeup sharing I see is at football games. I'm a cheerleader and sometimes, girls like to draw little paw prints or numbers on their cheek, and they all use the same eyeliner pencil. I would never let 20 girls rub my eyeliner all on their face and then stick it in my eye.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 3, 2009)

i would only allow people to share makeup with me if it's eyeshadows or lipsticks because i can clean them. u can't clean lipgloss and i think it's gross knowing that someone else was using the sponge applicator. mascara is a no-go too. lip balm, same thing.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've shared my glosses with some of my close friends and I don't have an issue with it.  I've also done my friend's makeup and used my own makeup and brushes (we didn't use mascara but if we would have, I would have asked her to use her own).  I've never thought of it as gross and maybe it's because they are kind of like family to me.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I can share, but it depends who
I share my lipsyl with my man, but nobody else_

 
Me too. This one time a girl (coworker), liked my lipgloss and asked me if she could use it cause she forgot hers. I give it to her to hav. No it wasn't a mac one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a long time ago


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 3, 2009)

Well when I was in middle school my friends and I would share lipgloss, but they would pour the lipgloss on their finger, and then put it on the lips, cuz we weren't having that.
Other than that, nope I'm not sharing a damn thing


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 3, 2009)

It depends on who it is and what it is.

I have shared eyeshadow with a few girls at work though we are pretty close and they use their own brushes which I've just realised wouldn't really make much of a difference.

Re. lipsticks and glosses, I only let those few girls and certain people in my family use them bu they use their own lip brushes and no fingers are used at all.

I don't get why some people think it's ok to just ask to use your stuff because it's high end and theirs is drugstore, I pay for this stuff for myself, not for you to use.  That's the main reason that chancers at work want to use my stuff..when I was temping during my years at uni there used to be one woman who would put on a whole face with borrowed goods, I could never have the cheek to do that.


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_Me too. This one time a girl (coworker), liked my lipgloss and asked me if she could use it cause she forgot hers. I give it to her to hav. No it wasn't a mac one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a long time ago_

 
I still don't get it...
Why do people want to use our stuff.
I mean, arent they aware that in 2009, you can catch pretty much any disease on a lipgloss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I have any (disease) but still... I could have a cold, or flu!


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't like to share makeup. Actually I'm kind of secretive about it. I get annoyed when my friend asks me "What gloss are you wearing?". I just pretend to be vague about it and claim I don't know or don't remember. I don't like people copying my colors etc. Even though they are my friends. It took me a lot of research to find out what suits me etc. I'm not going to tell them what I use...


----------



## crystalclear (Jul 4, 2009)

I would allow them to use stuff that wont come in contact with their skin e.g. eyeshadow or blusher so long as the brush was clean (no fingers though) I could never allow them to use my eyeliner or use anyone else's and lipstick I wear is usually too bright for my friends anyway. lipgloss I'd put on to a plate etc (clean one obv.) and let them use brushes or fingers etc. But they all know I can be a bit picky with it and carry the stuff they use as a top up anyway.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I still don't get it...
Why do people want to use our stuff.
I mean, arent they aware that in 2009, you can catch pretty much any disease on a lipgloss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I have any (disease) but still... I could have a cold, or flu!_

 
or what if the person carries herpes.. who wants a HUGE coldsore! yuckkkkkkkk
can't cover that up.


----------



## Willa (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_or what if the person carries herpes.. who wants a HUGE coldsore! yuckkkkkkkk
can't cover that up._

 
Yeah exactly
I think I mentionned this story before but I cant find it, so here it is again :

I was with some friends, and a new girl was with us
We were all drinking juice/coke... anyway
My friend passed me hers, I drank a little from it and gave it back to her (I knew her well, no sores... hehehe). The new girl ask my friend for her drink and starts to drink in it. I joke saying : You don't have any coldsore do you?

She answered YES, with a serious face, not understanding why I asked this!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 5, 2009)

I share with my mummy! It's my mummy, I was all covered in her blood and body fluids for 9 months, I think I can more than give her a swipe of my eyeliner or mascara.. :\.. I will share shadows with a friend.. And that's about it..

Here's a story that to this day, has me like, brr? .. My class went on a trip to study some indigenous people, so myself and two other girls who are fairly like I am shared a room. Out of the whole class, we were really the ones who wore makeup and stuff. One day we were getting ready to head out and there was a knock on the door, it was another girl from class asking if she could borrow eyeliner. The three of us just looked at each other like.. 'Uhhhhh'.. it was awkward for awhile. Then eventually I said, 'Well, it's nothing against you or anything, but that's really unsanitary, that's going by our eyes, on our waterlines, you don't just share things like that.' Afterwards the other girls were like 'Lauren, thank god you did that!'..

But I mean, it's so strange, cause, first of all, she hardly wears makeup and second of all, we're not close to her.. Not that that would be the go-ahead to lend her. Needless to say, later on that morning she had on eyeliner, which means someone else lent her.. :\


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 5, 2009)

I share shadows with my sister. THAT IS IT! She would never ask for my lip products and I would never ask for hers. If anyone I worked with asked for some lip balm im afraid I would have to say no. Sorry if it makes me seems bitchy but seriously I dont know what you do with your lips outside of work. Btw lipbalm is the only thing I carry to work. Ive had stuff stolen before.


----------



## User27 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I share shadows with my sister. THAT IS IT! She would never ask for my lip products and I would never ask for hers. If anyone I worked with asked for some lip balm im afraid I would have to say no. Sorry if it makes me seems bitchy but seriously I dont know what you do with your lips outside of work. Btw lipbalm is the only thing I carry to work. Ive had stuff stolen before._

 
I apply my sisters' eye shadow when she uses it over here but other than than that, we're exact. I used to tell my friend Lisa who's a clepto that I had herpes after she stole a few of my lipsticks. I know someone will come along and complain that herpes is never the answer but say that when you've been offed those and 6 of your eyeshadows. I wanted to see her get scared and I banned her from entering my bedroom near my make up again.

I should have been spiteful enough to ask her what that cold sore was near the outer corner of her mouth. I HATE when people even touch things because I think I have OCD about organization....I find Clinique with MAC later and I flip. Moral of the story, if you hate people asking you for your things, the herpes thing works pretty well....it's like the it's not you, it's me excuse.


----------



## Sammaji (Jul 8, 2009)

I will share with close friends that I know and trust! And my mama. That's it! 

What's really gross though is the people who will use the sample makeup at the counters. Even though Mac has little individual brushes/wands for you to use, I've seen people open them up and take some off with their finger, or just apply the lipstick outright. Just wiping the lipstick off is not really good enough for me. I try to avoid any and all samples at the makeup counters! Hey, there are things like swine flu going around. It's not worth it!!!!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 6, 2009)

I will share with my mom and my sister.....I know if they're sick and I know their hygiene habits....which is more than I can say for some other people.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 6, 2009)

a coworker i barely know asked for some of my lipgloss...I wiped the tip...told her to stretch a finger...squeezed some on...and wiped again. No offense was taken, i'm sure.

fortunately it was the kind in the tube with applicator tip...not wand (I hate those!)


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never really shared makeup with anybody. My mom doesn't wear much makeup; my friends are a completely different ethnicity and skin tone (and most of them just weren't into makeup like I was growing up).  I'm also a germaphobe like many of the people here so sharing makeup has never seemed like a good idea.

However, I am ashamed to admit that shortly after I got into MAC in a big way, the one friend I had (who I was concurrently encouraging to enjoy MAC) had come over for a day of playing in makeup (eye shadows). We used clean brushes, but she had this nasty habit of blowing on the brush to get the excess powder off..and then putting the brush back in the pan. And since I had a larger collection...some of those pans were mine.*tear*  

We haven't gotten together to play in makeup since...but if we ever do, you can rest assured I'm teaching her how to tap her brush!

I've only done makeup for one other friend since...and I was SUPER careful about everything.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't mind sharing eyeshadows/blush with close friends but NEVER lip products.

I also hate sharing drinks with people. It makes me cringe, and not want to drink the rest of the drink afterwards.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 7, 2009)

I will share powders; but only under my direct supervision, especially after a monster roomate borrowed makeup after I specifically told her that she was not allowed to use it....


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

I def share - only with 3 of my closest friends and my mom. But ... it's icky to imagine how just some person you work with wants to use your lip balm. Eeks.


----------



## Willa (Aug 7, 2009)

For girls who have a MUA kit, you can cut off the wands (mascara, gloss...)


----------



## purple_hazey (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't mind sharing with close friends / family who understand cleanliness, but even then I don't share mascara, eyeliner etc. I have a thing about the eyes, all sort of germs could get in there and I'm not about to take that risk! I was on a night out a while back and re-applying some makeup in the ladies, and some girl asks if she could use some of my lip gloss. I had a bit to drink and glared at her and said NO WAY. Harsh, but I think it was a lot of pent up anger from people trying to steal my makeup! hehe!!


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 21, 2009)

eeek, i never shared makeup with anyone and dont plan to


----------



## Kragey (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_hazey* 

 
_I don't mind sharing with close friends / family who understand cleanliness, but even then I don't share mascara, eyeliner etc. I have a thing about the eyes, all sort of germs could get in there and I'm not about to take that risk! I was on a night out a while back and re-applying some makeup in the ladies, and some girl asks if she could use some of my lip gloss. I had a bit to drink and glared at her and said NO WAY. Harsh, but I think it was a lot of pent up anger from people trying to steal my makeup! hehe!!_

 

Wait, some complete stranger asked to use your lipgloss?! I can understand a friend asking, but that's just GROSS!!!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

I share with my best friend. But shes the only person. Or  family. But close family. I don't know, I don't really see a problem however, i never share brushes and that sort of thing. I use my own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really share though...never had the need to. I don't really share drinks even cause i have a certain phobia haha.


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't mind sharing lipgloss with my friends but there's no way I'm sharing my mascara! I've got like allergy in my eyes and I've got to clean them everyday with drops... They get RED when there's smoke so ... it's not a good idea!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

My makeup is off limits to everyone! lol. I have it in a locked train case. I do always carry carmex with me but luckily I have never had anyone ask to use it though. Except my mom like once.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

I've let my best friends use some of my stuff like eyeshadows when they were at my house (I don't let stuff leave my house), but not mascara.  Chapstick/lip balm very rarely among my closest friends.  And I've used some of my makeup on my mom for fun, but she used her own mascara.

But hell no to anyone that isn't very very close to me.  And wow to the stories of complete strangers asking people to use their stuff... that's just crazy!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 22, 2009)

I would if a family member asked nicely and it wasn't like an everyday thing or something. But my brushes~don't touch them please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I would feel like I had someone's elses face oil on my brush all the time then.(yucky) I never get asked to share anyways though because I don't have any friends besides my bf. lol


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

You just gotta learn to say "NO!" 

It's something I had a lot of difficulty learning to do, but it's worth it. 

If you don't want someone touching your stuff, why should you have to hide it away? 

Also if that person can't appreciate why you said no, they probably aren't the sort of person you should allow near your stuff anyways! 

I will happily lend my Bf a lip balm, and nail polish is like currency in my social circle, but if it's going on my face no way! 

The part that gets me SOOO MUCH! is when people borrow without asking, "Oh hai, I jest used tha last of yer favrit impossible 2 replace gold indian liner, but it'z kewl, coz I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" 

I used to happily share anything with my friends but now I'm pretty shitty about lending anything all, it either comes back tainted or not at all!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 5, 2010)

I have on occasion.  I had a friend over getting ready at my place with me and one of her friends came too that I didn't really know and she asked if she could use my gold eyeshadow and I was like, "Uhm... I guess" 'cause this girl can be a huge bitch I've found and I didn't quite know what to say.  She took a brush and frigging DUG IT INTO my eye shadow and good lord.  I went nuts.  I can't STAND it.  Frigging use your own damn makeup, leave mine alone.  I paid for it, it's MINE.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll share with my makeup with my daughter, sister and mum but hate to do otherwise. If it can't be cleaned and I don't know your germ level, then don't ask to borrow is my thought.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 6, 2010)

No, not anymore.
I shared a lipgloss with a friend, but then i got really nasty spots, since then, i don't share anything!
If someone wants to borrow something, i politley say that i have very sensitive skin, and no.
They are fine with that and don't ask me again.
If someone is over my house and we want to play with make up, i use disposable brushes, never dip twice. thats it. I don't let anybody touch my makeup on their own...no.


----------



## marquise (Mar 6, 2010)

I have no problem sharing most things with my sister (but she has her own brushes so doesn't use mine). I also use my stuff when I do my mom's makeup because she has none of her own! 

I would have no problem sharing with a close friend either if they ask.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 7, 2010)

I absolutely hate sharing make-up with others, even with me closest friends, which probably makes me come off as stingy according to them


----------

